# My sunday



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a very cold morning. The temperatures were in the high twenties or low thirties and the wind was brisk. I was sitting in the


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a very cold morning. The temperatures were in the high twenties or low thirties and the wind was brisk. I was sitting in the "Rookie Stand", which is a nice big Ameristep Blind with a feeder fifteen yards in front.
As expected more than a dozen whitetails has come to eat today. The problem was most were young and unimpressive bucks. A couple of does had been hanging around the edges but never gave me any type of reasonable shot.
I killed a nice doe here two weeks ago and saw her fall thirty yards away after a perfect shot, so I know that it can be done. Today is not my day. A deer gets behind me and snorts and stomps for long minutes until the herd moves off. I am not that disappointed, as I am not really sure I want to clean a deer this morning anyway.
Besides, I have put Lou in the "Bottom hole" stand, and I know he will get a shot, and Jason and his son Collin are in the "Hilltop" stand, and they will also have a chance. I feel confident that arrows will fly today.
I get my phone out to check the time and send a text when something catches my eye. Something black is headed my way. I look to the right and see a big turkey gobbler coming my way. This is a shock, as I have been coming to the lease every weekend for a couple of months and have not seen one turkey, even at a distance. Then I see his buddy, a huge tom.
The turkeys proceed to the feeder and start to pick up some corn. The smaller one, still big, is about fourteen or fifteen yards and the bigger one is a couple of yards farther. I really want the big one. I also like my turkey shots a little closer than this, as they are a small target and have a tendency to get away even when well hit.
I can't resist shooting at the bigger one. He is one of the biggest birds I have ever seen. I have to try for him.
I pull my Blackwidow back and settle on the bird. I take a second and really concentrate. This has to be a perfect arrow. The gobbler is almost facing away, but just a little quartered. I like the angle and let the string slip from my fingers.
The arrow flies perfectly to my spot and passes through the tom. He spins and staggers. He looks like he might collapse right there. The other bird starts to walk back the way they had come. My shot bird starts to follow slowly. 
The vitals on a turkey are so small, I am never certain of a hit. I have a moment of panic. My bird is leaving. Normally I never take my eyes off a shot animal, but I decide that I can throw another arrow at him before he gets out of sight. I reach down and grab another shaft and put it on the string. I get up as I am going to have to shoot out the side of the blind. The bird is thirty yards away now and moving slowly away. I pull back, guess for the extra drop, and send it on its way.
The arrow seems to be in the air forever, and then drops into the bird somewhere around thirty five yards. This was total luck, as I normally can't make that shot in practice. YES! I congratulate myself, two arrows in him.
I watch the two until they go into some cedar bushes about sixty yards away. I am hoping that my bird is down just out of sight. I text Lou and he has missed and is coming to help me.
We follow a good blood trail to the cedars where I last saw the birds, and then nothing. I am starting to have that sinking feeling that I might not get this fantastic turkey, when Lou shouts out that he has found him. He traveled about a hundred yards, and the second arrow was still in him, through the chest.
I didn't have a scale to weigh him, but he was the heaviest bird I have ever shot. He had a thick long beard as well. I was thrilled to get him.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry the font is so small, I tried to post the write up in bigger text first, but something happened. Oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nice job Chunky! That is one big ol bird.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice Tom..


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

:cheers: congrats!!!!!

Them things are like tanks, Nice shooting!!


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, was you the only hunter that scored or did they 'freeze out'....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good bird,Good story. Thoses arrows do stay in the air forever at 175fps. 35yds away.:cheers:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very Nice! I miss hunting those nasty birds...our current lease has very few.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, I was the only one that scored that morning...a couple of misses and the 11 year old, scraped his broadhead on the blind when trying to draw and that took care of that. We did get a couple of does over the weekend.

Back at them on Saturday!

Oh, and I might be gettin 180 ft per...LOL...it is a 69 lb widow after all.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Good Job. I want to start shooting traditional gear.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Great job, I have only gotten a couple with a smoke pole, haven't had a chance to hunt them with a bow yet. Even so I don't have the the gear your shooting so it woldn't be the same. 

Awesome bird and great story.


----------

